# AK-47 cloning



## FrostyNugz420 (Dec 5, 2005)

My buddy is growing 5 female AK-47 plants.  I have heard that it has two different phenos.  One of his plants has a cherry smell to it and i was wondering if can take cuttings from his plant(with his permission of course) even though its like 5 weeks into flowering.

We couldn't resist taking some of the little buds off of the bottom of her and even though it wasn't quite ready it still blew my mind.

Thx for you help!


----------



## Daboss (Feb 26, 2006)

hope u got a good ventilation system cause that plant smells hard.


----------



## Stoney Bud (Feb 26, 2006)

FrostyNugz420 said:
			
		

> My buddy is growing 5 female AK-47 plants. I have heard that it has two different phenos. One of his plants has a cherry smell to it and i was wondering if can take cuttings from his plant(with his permission of course) even though its like 5 weeks into flowering.
> 
> We couldn't resist taking some of the little buds off of the bottom of her and even though it wasn't quite ready it still blew my mind.
> 
> Thx for you help!


Yes, you can take cuttings from a flowering plant. Make sure you get a good strong cutting and use just water and rooting hormone for rooting it. No nutrients until two weeks after putting it into dirt after rooting it. You'll need to put it under 24/7 light. Flos are good for cuttings. When you notice that the cutting has new growth on it, you'll know it's a successful clone.

Good luck.


----------



## gangalama (Dec 5, 2007)

you definately can clone from the plants but use discretion. Any stress hinders growth. cutting into a plant definately stresses it so, use TLC.


----------

